# Where do you guys get your go to budget beans from?



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm currently using Rave's Italian Job. I don't know whether it's me or my my usage of my Pavoni (90% sure its me not been able to work the Pavoni) but I'm not enjoying it. I'm on a budget, and providing around 7 cups of coffee a day, all double espresso based. I use a Macap M4C if that's any help.

What can you reccommend for me? I like a fairly strong, smooth cup. A forgiving bean.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

which pavoni are you using?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What don't you like about it in particular?

Hands-On Coffee 'Lusty Glaze' is very forgiving , chocolaty and rich in milk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What is it you don't like too dark. Too bitter ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Raves IJ has to be one of the best budget beans. £11 ish for a kilo delivered in 48hours. I find raves IJ needs at least 3 weeks rest. I just finished a bag i bought on the 4th December and find the last few shots of that bag were the best. Perhaps robusta needs a longer rest period!

Extract Original is smooth, strong and a pretty forgiving blend.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> Raves IJ has to be one of the best budget beans. £11 ish for a kilo delivered in 48hours. I find raves IJ needs at least 3 weeks rest. I just finished a bag i bought on the 4th December and find the last few shots of that bag were the best. Perhaps robusta needs a longer rest period!
> 
> Extract Original is smooth, strong and a pretty forgiving blend.


I remember reading somewhere about the classic Italian roasts lasting longer and better , due to the robusta in them and how some people bake it off before roasting it .

Agree with the extract recommendation as well.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

The Europiccola.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I can't truthfully say I know. The term that comes to mind is they taste swampy. A bit like average cafe drek.

However I shan't incriminate Rave, as it is probably me causing those flavours. Thinking back on this thread I should of worded it differently.

I just want to know some forgiving beans really.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Italian Job is one of my favourites, you should be getting deep chocolate flavours in milk. Like others say dont touch it for at least 10 to 14 days and then enjoy! I find it better pulled tightly but i like most coffees like this.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

agree with spukey...needs to be pulled tightly to get the body and velvetness...but its my go to blend for what i perceive traditional espresso to be,love it


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> agree with spukey...needs to be pulled tightly to get the body and velvetness...but its my go to blend for what i perceive traditional espresso to be,love it


Can someone explain the term "Pulling tightly" I haven't yet heard this expression on my path to Barista heaven


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Grinding quite fine and pulling under the 1.6 ratio, eg 20g in 24g out in 30 secs


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Grinding quite fine and pulling under the 1.6 ratio, eg 20g in 24g out in 30 secs


^what that man said


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

I got some Rave beans from amazon for £12 for a kilo. They arrived today nice and swiftly, but they were roasted on the 7th of December. On the pack it says best within a month of purchase. But I got the beans over a month after the best by date. Not 100% happy with that!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon12345 said:


> I got some Rave beans from amazon for £12 for a kilo. They arrived today nice and swiftly, but they were roasted on the 7th of December. On the pack it says best within a month of purchase. But I got the beans over a month after the best by date. Not 100% happy with that!


Firstly order from rave direct they will be fresh roasted , guaranteed . Rave aren't responsible for the stuff amazon hold for how long in their warehouse. I'm sure if you email amazon they will Take them back, their have pretty good returns on most things.

most rave Whole beans for espresso need 10-14 days rest and will be good for 4 weeks after at least. ( opinion will vary )


----------



## Jon12345 (Dec 2, 2013)

Too late. I started on them already! I got from amazon because of the free delivery.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon12345 said:


> Too late. I started on them already! I got from amazon because of the free delivery.


Orders over £24 are free delivery from rave . Worth the delivery fee to know your getting fresh roasted . You can order 2nd class post from rave £2.50 ish. By the time they arrive they are rested .......

id still tell amazon I bet they buckle if you sent pic of the best date etc


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm surprised Rave moved to sell directly to Amazon who then hold onto and sell the beans. Didn't Rave orders made on Amazon in the past get fulfilled directly by Rave (thus you always got the fresh stuff)?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

glevum said:


> Raves IJ has to be one of the best budget beans. £11 ish for a kilo delivered in 48hours. I find raves IJ needs at least 3 weeks rest. I just finished a bag i bought on the 4th December and find the last few shots of that bag were the best. Perhaps robusta needs a longer rest period!
> 
> Extract Original is smooth, strong and a pretty forgiving blend.


Im im glad you said that. I bought a kilo bag of signature and a 250g of IJ just before Xmas, on the 14th, but I haven't even opened the IJ yet, I was worried they might have been nearing the end of their best, but I should be bang on the money if I open them tomorrow


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, it's a bit of a con really. Don't buy the one dispatched from Amazon, buy the one dispatched from Rave.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow I didn't realise that either, I just thought Amazon passed on the order to Rave Directly and took their cut from that.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I used to get all my beans from Raves Amazon shop when Amazon insisted Rob supplied a kilo, they were always freshly roasted within a day or two.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let me clear something up for everyone, amazon now buy direct from rave, however all of amazons beans get nitrogen flushed before being dispatched, which holds the freshness and they will be fine for three months, however they will need to rest a small period once opened as they are in an oxygen free state and they will deteriorate quicker. My advice, by direct from rave and get the freshly roasted treatment and a better service.

Rave have no influence over amazon once the beans have been sold to them.


----------

